# My Little Shed



## nilsatcraft (Apr 29, 2006)

My Mom-in-Law is kind enough to let me use the shed that my father-in-law kept before he passed away, 14 years ago.  He suffered from MS and consequently had very bad health for many years so she's glad to see it in use again and I'm glad to have a nice place to work.  The floor has had a couple of inches of shavings on it for months now so I finally got around to cleaning it and believe me- it's a drastic improvement.  It's still very cluttered and busy but if I didn't have this little shed to work in, I really wouldn't have any place to turn (pun intended), so I'm grateful for it. 





My son, Anders, was eager to pose for a picture 












Can you tell what kind of finish I like?


----------



## thewishman (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice shop. There even looks to be enough room for a sleeping bag on the floor if you should happen to need it (in which case a couple of inches of shavings would make a nice cushion.) []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice shop, and a shameless ad for CSUSA! [][][]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice Shop, Cute Son!

On your work bench near your tool box there is a orange tool that looks like a mini table saw. Is that what it is?


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 29, 2006)

Looks like you have a great little helper there.

jim


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice little shop, Nils! I have two heaters just like that. []


----------



## Pipes (Apr 29, 2006)

Iam to FAT fer that shop :O) But LOOKS like a GREAT shop to me []
Great looken youg man there in the pic looks like a soon to turn a pen kina dude !!




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice and cozy![]


----------



## fiferb (Apr 30, 2006)

How do you like your bed extension on the Jet Mini?  I've been considering one but am wondering how well they work.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 30, 2006)

OK, everybody, let's sing..."It's a small world...." []

I see that your tools are not on the magnetic holder. Does it not hold stongly enough for lathe tools?
BTW, I respect a messy shop. That means it is really being used.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 30, 2006)

Nils,
 Your shop is downright roomy compared to some of the plaes I have had to use in the past. For me if it where not for borroed space from relatives I would not have had a shop at all for the last 9 years. Love your ultra creative blank storage system. looks like the one I bought. low cost low maintenence. good lookin boy, when will we see his first pen?


----------



## nilsatcraft (May 1, 2006)

Thanks, everyone.  I did a bit of blank preparation yesterday so the mess begins again.  Oh well.  
Ron- It is a mini table saw- I've been using it to do some cuts in the pen blanks so they can be inlaid with other woods.  I haven't used it much yet but it's fun to play around with.

Bruce- The Bed Extension is great.  I would recommend getting a stand extension as well, though.  Holding the extension up with a board I found in the garbage produces sketchy results but once it's in place it's OK.  I've done some long rolling pins and handles on there that came out great.

Rifleman- I used to use the Magnetic tool rest but I found that wasn't quite strong enough for my 1/2" Bowl Gouge due to its weight.  It worked great on all my other tools but I thought it was just easier to have them sitting on a shelf than on the magnetic bar. Personal preference.

Anders helps me quite a bit with my pens and I often let him hold the gouge (with me) and do some cuts but it'll be a while before he does one on his own.  That will be a lot of fun, though.


----------



## woodwish (May 1, 2006)

I always assumed that eveyone that works at CSUSA, and actualy has a title there, would have a huge shop with one of everything that CSUSA sells.  This shop certainly bursts that bubble!  Still a nice little shop not unlike many others on here.  Never apologize for having a clean shop, people with clean shops also make things in there.  We just like to have a clean space to work! [8D]


----------



## Pipes (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> <br />I always assumed that eveyone that works at CSUSA, and actualy has a title there, would have a huge shop with one of everything that CSUSA sells.  This shop certainly bursts that bubble!  Still a nice little shop not unlike many others on here.  Never apologize for having a clean shop, people with clean shops also make things in there.  We just like to have a clean space to work! [8D]



IF a CLEAN shop means I actually work and make things Iam a dud!! LOL My shop is piled full a crap every were I did use the shop vac for about a HR tonight and kina cleanup thou !! I got to refurbish a pile of estate pipes starting tommrow morning and I needed to get outta the pen mode and in to pipe mode !! I seem to be able to find stuf in my shop ! BUT Iam sure NO one else could I know its in there some @#$%^&*() Place[]


----------



## jdavis (May 2, 2006)

nice and neat.


----------



## Skye (May 2, 2006)

I dunno, is that lathe long enough for a pen?


----------



## huntersilver (May 2, 2006)

Nice shop and good looking boy.

I know you get to use the big boys across the street from your office too!


----------



## nilsatcraft (May 2, 2006)

Skye- I couldn't help but think of this picture when I read your post.  It's a pen that Ken Nelson did (I hope you don't mind, Ken).  So in this case, the answer to your question would be... "barely". ;-)


----------



## DFM (May 2, 2006)

I could not find that kit on any website.  How do I order one of those kits?????[]


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 5, 2006)

NICE SHOP


----------

